# New Pokémon B/W Battle video



## RupeeClock (May 16, 2010)

_**SHOCK*

*GASP*

*AWE**_

Fully animated sprites in battle!

Edit: There's moar.


----------



## The Pi (May 16, 2010)

looks ok i guess


----------



## jgu1994 (May 16, 2010)

Looks shitty tbh. The sprites just look like they're a wireframe and each part is moving as opposed to real fully animated sprites that are done frame by frame. They just look like ragdolls in terms of movement. While animating every pokemon frame by frame would obviously be time consuming, this really just doesn't look good.


----------



## iYoshi- (May 16, 2010)

WOAH DUDE

Seems a bit trippy though, Lets just hope they haven't over done it...


----------



## RupeeClock (May 16, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Looks shitty tbh. The sprites just look like they're a wireframe and each part is moving as opposed to real fully animated sprites that are done frame by frame. They just look like ragdolls in terms of movement. While animating every pokemon frame by frame would obviously be time consuming, this really just doesn't look good.


Hell, at least they're not static now.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (May 16, 2010)

I'd rather have the static look than the "butt rape" look.


----------



## .Darky (May 16, 2010)

This is awesome. Maybe the Pokemon animations need some polishing but so far they look ok.


----------



## GameSoul (May 16, 2010)

lol, what do they look like when they run away. also i agree the animations arent very good


----------



## RupeeClock (May 16, 2010)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> lol, what do they look like when they run away. also i agree the animations arent very good


What about when they faint?
Yeah the animation's a little jerky, but it's a start.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

I'm digging the moving sprites, even though they look a bit like ragdolls now it is cooler than having just static sprites. GO TEAM POKEMON (or whatever the fuck they're called)!


----------



## weiHe (May 16, 2010)

Guess they are keeping the traditional look.
They really dont want to add anything new do they?


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

improved than before


----------



## Porygon-X (May 16, 2010)

LOLz. Ragdoll Pokemon.


----------



## Slyakin (May 16, 2010)

I like it, unlike you guys...


----------



## GameWinner (May 16, 2010)

cool I like this!!


----------



## DarkWay (May 16, 2010)

better than the static crap but this is still....crap


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 16, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"A start" on animated battles in 2010?  We're not talking about the SNES, here.  While this is a slight (and I do mean slight) improvement on what we've got (and I imagine the DS isn't capable of very much more, given how large a game Pokemon already is), it's still a long ways from wowing me, personally.  I still maintain B&W should've been 3DS games.  Enough of the DS, already.


----------



## giratina16 (May 16, 2010)

Shouldn't we be happy that we've even got animated battles? They could have just left it as normal.


----------



## m3rox (May 16, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Looks shitty tbh. The sprites just look like they're a wireframe and each part is moving as opposed to real fully animated sprites that are done frame by frame. They just look like ragdolls in terms of movement. While animating every pokemon frame by frame would obviously be time consuming, this really just doesn't look good.



Haha, someone doesn't know what a wireframe is.

That said, this is Pokemon.


----------



## KingVamp (May 16, 2010)

is ... showing improvement ... i guess ...


----------



## BoxShot (May 16, 2010)

I don't know if I like the change or not.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 16, 2010)

Some more video, this one ends with battle footage between starters:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhECRMvZSgI&fmt=18


----------



## SylvWolf (May 16, 2010)

Haha, that video was frickin' hilarious. On the sprites, eh. They look like the enemies in the Dragon Quest DS remakes, although not as memorable and with bad animation. Now someone needs to make Penismon and animate it like this.

EDIT: Seriously? People still haven't figured out YouTube tags?


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

yeh, its better than before but still not so good
but its a ds game so yeh


----------



## psanps88 (May 16, 2010)

I think that the spites move a little too much


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 16, 2010)

Not bad, but the backgrounds are still fucking horrible.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 16, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> EDIT: Seriously? People still haven't figured out YouTube tags?



They weren't working for me.


----------



## giratina16 (May 16, 2010)

Am I the only that thinks they've done a good job?


----------



## GameWinner (May 16, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Am I the only that thinks they've done a good job?


your not the only one. They look awesome!


----------



## The Pi (May 16, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Am I the only that thinks they've done a good job?


yep


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 16, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Am I the only that thinks they've done a good job?



No, I'd say it's probably 50/50 between those who are impressed and those who are dissapointed.  I just think, after this long, they should be giving us more than these halfway-animated sprites.  I guess Pokemon has never been a groundbreaking franchise in terms of technology, though.  Heck, they've started Gen V on a 6 year-old handheld; what should we expect?


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 16, 2010)

I refuse to believe that this is really how it's gonna look. I mean, Scribblenauts style animation in Pokemon?

Get real.


----------



## giratina16 (May 16, 2010)

I suppose we could thin about how good the 7th generation will be in 6 years time. It'll most likely be fully animated.


----------



## XXNatus (May 16, 2010)

Is it groundbreaking innovation?
No.

Is it better than before?
Yes.

I rest my case.


----------



## Justin121994 (May 16, 2010)

I don't really like the new animations.. Looks weird.. 
and C'mon..stop milking the franchise.....
Rather have a Pokemon fully animated with the "3DS"...:|


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 16, 2010)

XXNatus said:
			
		

> Is it groundbreaking innovation?
> No.
> 
> Is it better than before?
> ...



So If I take a shit and put whipped cream and sprinkles on it, will you eat it?


----------



## UltyBomber77 (May 16, 2010)

anyone notice how when a pokemon is attacked, the attacked pokemon doesn't flinch?
this bothers me...


----------



## giratina16 (May 16, 2010)

I think if they were to release it on 3DS instead they would suffer a massive loss, not many people buy the first console 'cause they usually have faults, look at the Wii, fairy lights were causing it to switch off. Now who would want to be sucked into a 3D gaming system and be stuck in Pokemon games forever? Actually that would be quite cool.


----------



## XXNatus (May 16, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> XXNatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but if I had to choose, I would rather eat the shit with whipped cream and sprinkles than the plain shit by itself.


----------



## Forstride (May 16, 2010)

People can't be happy about anything anymore...

_"Oh no!  There aren't enough frames to make the animation look the way I want it to!  This game sucks, even though it's not out yet!"

"The backgrounds for the battles suck, even though they only showed two, which were probably for testing anyway!"

"The graphics suck!  I wanted it to look like an Xbox 360 game, even though this is for the DS!"_

...Seriously, it looks great.  If you want it the way you want it, go complain to Game Freak about how THEY are making the game!  Most of you will probably play it, and say how awesome it is, despite all of the complaining you do before it's even near its release.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (May 16, 2010)

I agree, it could be better animated, but overall, its a welcome improvement over the previous games.


----------



## GameWinner (May 16, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> People can't be happy about anything anymore...
> 
> _"Oh no!  There aren't enough frames to make the animation look the way I want it to!  This game sucks, even though it's not out yet!"
> 
> ...


This ^


----------



## giratina16 (May 16, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> People can't be happy about anything anymore...
> 
> _"Oh no!  There aren't enough frames to make the animation look the way I want it to!  This game sucks, even though it's not out yet!"
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 16, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> People can't be happy about anything anymore...
> 
> _"Oh no!  There aren't enough frames to make the animation look the way I want it to!  This game sucks, even though it's not out yet!"
> 
> ...



well I guess we should close the forum since people can't have a goddamn opinion anymore.


----------



## Splych (May 16, 2010)

it's all opinion...
IMO, i preferred it as the staticy, non moving sprites. using the attacks and coming in the battle was enough animation for me.

heck, with the money that will go to Black and White, 
i might even consider buying the old classic ones for GB and GBC.


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 16, 2010)

It definitely looks awesome for me. Though, I really do hope they won't over-do things. We've heard about perfect things, but not *too* perfect.


----------



## Forstride (May 16, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> well I guess we should close the forum since people can't have a goddamn opinion anymore.


No one's going to care about your opinion when all you do is bash the game based upon something that isn't set in stone yet (With that being the graphical part of the game).  Sure, it's entitled to you, but no one will even want to take it in to thought because of that.


----------



## basher11 (May 16, 2010)

it's definitely a big change from the other battle styles.

love it.


----------



## YayMii (May 16, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> Haha, that video was frickin' hilarious. On the sprites, eh. They look like the enemies in the Dragon Quest DS remakes, although not as memorable and with bad animation. Now someone needs to make Penismon and animate it like this.
> 
> EDIT: Seriously? People still haven't figured out YouTube tags?


I suppose that this was shown after the clip in the OP.

Some things I want to say:
1. The battling thing at the end is supposedly showing one each starter's attacks. Grass gets Razor Leaf, Fire gets Flamethrower, and Water gets Water Pulse.
2. Can someone translate those cards that they show? I want to know what the hell GAME FREAK was trying to make.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 16, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering half the people in this thread are "complaining" I'll take a second opinion on that, but thanks for your input. have a nice day.


----------



## YayMii (May 16, 2010)

Also:

Same battle footage as the 'starters' video, but if you skip to 0:38, you'll see Hiun City. There's lots of people, and people running around. What's interesting is that the NPCs running around are actually intellegent about your presence, and run around you instead of smacking into you.

Also, here's a clear image of the battle:




Damn, that Raikou is pixelated.


----------



## giratina16 (May 16, 2010)

Finally rid of the annoying idiots who walk into you. Yay!


----------



## YayMii (May 16, 2010)

Serebii's B/W image page was updated. 

The 'In Hiun City's Harbor' image perfectly shows the dynamic camera.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 16, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Damn, that Raikou is pixelated.



No kidding.  And when animated, it shakes its ass in your face, lol.


----------



## YayMii (May 16, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind, found it on Serebii.
Tsutaja (Grass) is supposed to be a snake, Pokabu (Fire) is supposed to be a pig, and Mijumaru (Water)'s supposed to be an otter. WTF?


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 16, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Sweet man... looks awesome. I swear most of the haters in this thread would bitch if they were given a million dollars for no reason. Probably whinge and cry about one of the bills being crinkled.
> And also, the woman pretending to like Pokémon is hot.



One day, you'd have to explain how you got that money. And having that much cash would make you a prime target for a mugger.


Also, is it taxed?


----------



## DeMoN (May 16, 2010)

An otter eh?
Well there goes my snowman theory.  

I'm definitely going with the grass starter since he's a snake.


----------



## logical thinker (May 16, 2010)

I do not want to keep staring at my pokémons' butt.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 16, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> And also, the woman pretending to like Pokémon is hot.



On Sunday?  I dunno... I can't imagine anyone needing a paycheque so badly that they'd act so foolish for a franchise they don't genuinely like.  Especially a hot girl like that, who would have so many other choices.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 16, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a lot better than the old Red/Blue backsprites, to be sure.


----------



## giratina16 (May 16, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Sweet man... looks awesome. I swear most of the haters in this thread would bitch if they were given a million dollars for no reason. Probably whinge and cry about one of the bills being crinkled.
> And also, the woman pretending to like Pokémon is hot.


Shoko Nakagawa, google her, she's got some nice pics.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 16, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> #5661 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goddamn, you weren't kidding.  Why weren't any of the girls that liked Pokemon when I was in high school that freaking hot?  Damn it.


----------



## Goli (May 16, 2010)

Cute.
Like another poster said they look like the DQ sprites, which is awesome.
I wonder what other little improvements they've done?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 16, 2010)

Higher quality versions of all the previously posted vids, combined into one clip:

http://www.filb.de/1306

Gotta say, they make the back sprites look a bit more pixelated, even than the low-quality vids.  Ah well.


----------



## giratina16 (May 16, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha lol, she's hot right?


----------



## basher11 (May 16, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Haha lol, she's hot right?



hell yeah

on topic:

the message box is see-through! that's awesome

(can't believe i missed that)

and the HP bar is sick.


----------



## giratina16 (May 16, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Kirsten Dunst is quite nice but I couldn't look at her like that 'cause of Interview With the Vampire.


I can't wait for this game to come out.


----------



## Bently (May 16, 2010)

I have to say, the video up on youtube looks horrible. But it looks pretty good on the filb.de site.

Also I like the approach to finally change the battle scene, and a new 'dynamic' camera.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 16, 2010)

It looks interesting but I will have to wait for more videos to get a good opinion of whether I want it or not.


----------



## superrob (May 16, 2010)

Finaly they are changing the battle scenery.


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

the starters look pretty next but it all depends on their final stages, most people look at that
im probably not gonna play these, they dont look like their gonna turn out so well


----------



## Raika (May 16, 2010)

I definitely like this better than the old static sprites.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 16, 2010)

I'm still not sure about the humping legendary beast sprites, but whatever.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 16, 2010)

OMG this is hilarious
game-freak finally ruined Pokemon for the 1st time...oh well
but that's my opinion


----------



## PyroSpark (May 16, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> OMG this is hilarious
> game-freak finally ruined Pokemon for the 1st time...oh well
> but that's my opinion



Oh, life in sprites, boo fucking hoo. >_>


----------



## Njrg (May 16, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> OMG this is hilarious
> game-freak finally ruined Pokemon for the 1st time...oh well
> but that's my opinion


How exactly did you come up with that conclusion?  Troll?


----------



## Raika (May 16, 2010)

It's funny that all those people who bash this game now would most probably pirate the hell out of it when it's dumped... Or maybe even buy this game.


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hes right and hes not right
in a way the moving sprites does kill the whole static style, but to some people it looks cool..maybe because your excited for the game


----------



## GameSoul (May 16, 2010)

I don't think the back sprites will look as pixelated on the Ds screen. They did blow it up for the video though so theres still hope in that department. I still think the sprite animations are a step in the right direction, this might mean we will get lots of improvements in-game too.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 16, 2010)

Well the actual sprites look horrible. But with the animation you can look past it. Its definitely different and I dont hate it. I still prefer 3d models but hey maybe next gen....


----------



## YayMii (May 16, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> OMG this is hilarious
> game-freak finally ruined Pokemon for the 1st time...oh well
> but that's my opinion


For the first time? Well, you're late to the party.


----------



## mrfatso (May 16, 2010)

5 generation later and we finally have moving sprite, i wonder will we have a total overhaul at the 10th generation?


----------



## Mr.Positive (May 16, 2010)

I noticed that the Battle System seems to be running much faster than Gen IVs. It doesn't take forever for HP bars to reduce.


----------



## Raika (May 16, 2010)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> I noticed that the Battle System seems to be running much faster than Gen IVs. It doesn't take forever for HP bars to reduce.


I thought I was the only one who noticed that. Imagine hitting a Lv 100 tank Blissey with max EVs with a supereffective physical attack... The HP takes forever to drain down to 0.


----------



## Njrg (May 16, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But exactly how does it ruin Pokemon? Does it ruin the gameplay? A few frames of 2D animation and suddenly its the Poke-apocalypse? I still saw the Pokemon just standing there, not moving while attacking, thats alot like Gen 1-4.
I saw a rapidly depleting HP bar, maybe the battles won't take forever anymore.

And like every DS game ever made, it looks ugly on a monitor compared to on your DS Screen.


----------



## monkat (May 16, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god...Pokéfans have turned into Sonic "fans"!

Seriously guys? It's like three frames of animation during battle. Isn't that what you have all been whining about until you saw this anyway? Does it actually do anything? Do you have any right to criticize what Game Freak is doing until you at least see the final version?

Gah.


----------



## azure0wind (May 16, 2010)

i want to play this!
cool, sprites better, 3D, and im wondering what about the AP inside the game?


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 16, 2010)

Honestly, it's a little weird for me. I'd rather have okay looking stationary sprites than crappy looking moving ones. It does make the game look a bit more active though. Regardless of what they do to this game, I'm gonna end up picking it up anyway so I don't see a reason to complain about it until I've played it.


----------



## logical thinker (May 16, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it only ruins it for purists.

Anyways, I am not amused by these improvements and I am tired of these virtual creatures. I will only play a Pokémon game again if there are dramatic changes.


----------



## eltrut (May 16, 2010)

Am I right in saying the only ways the sprites moved was being hurt and rocking back and forth? Moving when they attack would have been cool.


----------



## Tac 21 (May 16, 2010)

a lot of pointless babel. who cares?

wait till the game comes out.


----------



## mad567 (May 16, 2010)

It's good start....But i still don't like the starters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.......
Probably i'll take my treeko from a start for HG......or my charmander


----------



## lolzed (May 16, 2010)

Tac 21 said:
			
		

> a lot of pointless *babble*. who cares?
> 
> wait till the game comes out.


fix'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also although i played pokemon from blue,i might get used to this


----------



## heavyknight (May 16, 2010)

A mix of something new..but still a little plain. I wonder what double battles would look like.
As for the sprites, it seems like they're doing it for all ...5## Pokemon, which is...interesting.
And to some complainers of sorts, RPGMaker, make your own Pokemon game. It's like Sonic all over again..



			
				eltrut said:
			
		

> Am I right in saying the only ways the sprites moved was being hurt and rocking back and forth? Moving when they attack would have been cool.



There's a chance that they don't have all the sprites done, since the battle clips were short. At least, that's what I'm hoping for. If that's it, they are going to waste a lot of time.

Attack sprites, would make it much more interesting. Kind of like...a 'casting' sprite for certain attacks (EX - Raikou looks charged and roars when using Thunder), leaping/lunge/thrust/stab sprites for attacks like Slash, and...etc. Basically, sprites that have variety with attacks used. Doubt that'd happen though.

..and..last but not least, the 3DS discussion...the system isn't even finalized yet, can't exactly develop stuff with it and show it off, what if the 3DS gets pushed back, etc. Besides, they're bound to make Gen VI on it.


----------



## keyjin (May 16, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here it look  pretty good to me.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (May 16, 2010)

That...looks...awesome...!


----------



## creativ (May 16, 2010)

its beta , so dont say anything about the frames

you will see how it looks when september is !


----------



## Heran Bago (May 16, 2010)

The style looks terrible, but admittedly better than static sprites. The sprites themselves are gorgeous, but the animated segments of pokemon without any anti-aliasing or dithering is just awful and completely detracts from the sprite work. The DS is not made for rotation in 2D mode and it just looks jarring when they try it too much, especially on a DSi XL.

Also I can never get over how excited those grown Japanese people are over this game, even if they're just TV actors.


----------



## Demonbart (May 16, 2010)

That looks cool to be honest, though I still have to get used to the new pokemon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And is  it just me or did they recycle Entei's D/P sprite?


----------



## Langin (May 16, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> That looks cool to be honest, though I still have to get used to the new pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your right bout Entei I believe, and it looks very good indeed!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 16, 2010)

So people complain Pokemon is nothing but "more of the same" and doesn't change much. Once they incorporate something new, people complain. Oh dear me...

It's better than going all 3-D battles. I don't know why people want those, they'd just mean slow ass battles.

Animations aren't the best but aren't too bad. It's only a change in the looks, it'll still play like the same ol' Pokemon.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 16, 2010)

I underestimated it!


----------



## Livin in a box (May 16, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Looks shitty tbh. The sprites just look like they're a wireframe and each part is moving as opposed to real fully animated sprites that are done frame by frame. They just look like ragdolls in terms of movement. While animating every pokemon frame by frame would obviously be time consuming, this really just doesn't look good.


Yeah, I thought exactly that. I think I'd rather have it how it was before than like this...especially if they don't work on it at all closer to release.


----------



## HBK (May 16, 2010)

Looks much better, but I still prefer Battle Revolution.


----------



## Demonbart (May 16, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Looks much better, but I still prefer Battle Revolution.


I don't that game was so terribly slow.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 16, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Looks much better, but I still prefer Battle Revolution.



That game sucks. Colosseum and XD are better.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 16, 2010)

I like how the camera moves when the enemy attacks you.

I hope they do make it look a little more fluent.


----------



## Hazrul Azam (May 16, 2010)

better than HGSS..can't wait


----------



## YayMii (May 16, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> I hope they do make it look a little more fluent.


That probably won't happen.


----------



## Mr.Positive (May 16, 2010)

I know people are going "LOL, there no real changes at all!" but keep in mind that we still have until the fall release to get more information. So far there already are a few notable changes:

-Isshu takes place FAR away from the past four regions
-Hiun City is the first city-area designed to look like a true metropolis
-The main characters are stated to be older than past protags (old enough to be considered worth mentioning, mind you)
-Gamefreak is taking advantage of Gen IV's 2.5d by making by having areas like Hiun specifically designed to follow new perspective points
-The battle system is not only more visually dynamic, but seems to be noticeably faster than Gen IV's (A lot of people complained about  Gen IV's battles being too slow)


----------



## Theraima (May 16, 2010)

I wonder why are people quite negative about this.. Well its their opinion.

But seriously, looks so COOOOL! Tho they could polish the sprites a bit but still


----------



## oxenh (May 16, 2010)

i liked how this game looks so far...
i hope the story is worth and long...


----------



## YayMii (May 17, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> I wonder why are people quite negative about this.. Well its their opinion.
> 
> But seriously, looks so COOOOL! Tho they could polish the sprites a bit but still


People have been negative about Pokémon since Generation 3. The games had less and less replay value since G/S.


----------



## outgum (May 17, 2010)

I love the moving sprites, i think its freaking awesome! Cant wait to play this game


----------



## PollerkZ (May 17, 2010)

pretty awesome


----------



## geoflcl (May 17, 2010)

I'm starting to think that any change that Game Freak is making to this game is purely cosmetic.

Which isn't really that bad, but still.

I don't mind the animations, really.  I'm more curious as to why they're bringing back the legendary Dogs.  Are they gonna play a big role in this game or something?


----------



## DemonicChocobo (May 17, 2010)

It's partially sort of a sideplot in reference to the movie, partially because of the release of HG/SS.

Transferring any of the event legendary dogs to Black/White will allow you to face Zoroark who takes the form of whichever one you transferred over.


----------



## heartgold (May 17, 2010)

I for one could care less about the game world, although its looking good and I'm pleased about what i'm seeing so far. I'm only in for it for competitive battling, so I'm wondering if they'll keep the core mechanics the same as gen IV or any changes to it. New pokemon, moves, items, abilities is what making me look forward to this game. ;]


----------



## Maplemage (May 18, 2010)

Offtopic: I can't wait for troll hunting season =D

Ontopic: I don't care how the battles are they are just getting better and better, I wonder if they have their kind of own minigame like the pokethlon, and I noticed the game doesn't have the pokemons following you.


----------



## geoflcl (May 18, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> ...and I noticed the game doesn't have the pokemons following you.



Rats!  And here I thought that feature was here to stay!


----------



## heavyknight (May 18, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It might happen, they haven't shown much of Isshu/overworld/walking around/exploration. Bet the next video update will contain some more info on that.

I'm kind of hoping they'll finally do something with HMs, everyone gets annoyed with the need of some move at some point >>.


----------



## Range-TE (May 18, 2010)

i can truly say that this is an awesome idea by nintendo, knowing them, they're going to polish the animations some more. i'm just still soo disappointed at the starters man! 

this is one pokemon game that i won't be focusing on the starter pokemon (usually my starter is my strongest but looking at the starters...bleckh)


----------



## rockstar99 (May 18, 2010)

S
E
X
Y


----------



## Maplemage (May 18, 2010)

heavyknight said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the first ever video of Hg/Ss they showed the pokemons walking with them.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 18, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> heavyknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because that's one of the main features of HG/SS.
For them to showcase that for B/W would be stupid. It would be an old feature.


----------

